# Transfer Vehicle problem



## jmmdownhil (Sep 12, 2017)

I bought a new Model Y and just sold my 3 to a friend. The "Sold your car to a third party?" tab on my Model 3 account page is not working for me. I go through all the steps (new owner contact info., etc.) and get to step 4 "Check your email to confirm....within 10 minutes...", but there is no email. I did this several times after waiting at least 15 minutes for the non existing email. And of course there is no way to call Tesla.
Anyone have any suggestions/thoughts on this problem?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Change the email on your account to one from a different email provider and try again.


----------



## jmmdownhil (Sep 12, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Change the email on your account to one from a different email provider and try again.


Thanks. Did not need to try that as the car finally transferred after our several attempts to 'transfer' from my account, and 'add car' from the buyer's account. Not sure which one worked.
Just reinforces that one needs patience and perseverance to solve a Tesla problem.


----------

